# Bought this Old Skool Skyline yesterday - hope yous like



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

think it looks superb and will be coming to the UK..

warning 81 pictures to view, car has the L28 engine with solex carbs. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/JM-I...57417325.59336.113721402065759&type=1&theater

positive and negative comments welcome.

the front seats will be retrimmed to black leather on arrival to UK.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Me likey, it's cool!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

I quite like that 
Was never a big fan of the 210, at least its not a 211 where the styling went completely out of the window.

Needs a ducktail, and some of those insanely priced old school bucket seats.
http://page6.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/f121399803


----------



## h3llk1t3 (Oct 22, 2012)

These are so awesome, I want one as well


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

am currently trying to find the duck tail ;-)


----------



## shakysco (Oct 5, 2009)

So nice .....!!!!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

very nice cant beat a bit of old skool


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Thats awesome!....been into old skool fords for years and these are just as cool


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

nice find


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Perhaps interesting to contrast with a 1979 C210 240K GT coupe currently for sale in the UK:

Asking price seems to be around £3.5k mark.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I like it !!!


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

PS30-SB said:


> Perhaps interesting to contrast with a 1979 C210 240K GT coupe currently for sale in the UK:
> 
> Asking price seems to be around £3.5k mark.


Seen the ad for that one, and its a good price for what looks like a clean car, going by some of the 240k sheds that are about.

I'm very tempted buy it, but... it might be morally wrong to buy it, modify it and re-badge/trim it as a skyline though


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

PS30-SB said:


> Perhaps interesting to contrast with a 1979 C210 240K GT coupe currently for sale in the UK:
> 
> Asking price seems to be around £3.5k mark.


Not the same car or spec.

It's like comparing apples to pears, pointless post by you.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

stehub said:


> Not the same car or spec.
> 
> It's like comparing apples to pears, pointless post by you.


Not the same car, well spotted ( nothing much get's past you does it... ).



It's still a C210/211-series Skyline coupe, and a six-cylinder engined variant ( rather than a short-nosed four-cylinder engined variant ) and it would be a good base on which to build something similar.

At the very least it's a good example to make a comparison regarding finished car vs project base, or Japanese market model import vs UK market model, and/or the pricing comparison. You know, like people do, _on forums_....

And seeing as the JM-Imports car is modified, I'm wondering exactly _what_ you think would be a valid apple-to-apple comparison for it? Go on, I'm all ears. 


Pointless post by you.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I think the point that is being made is that anytime anyone buys anything pre r31 you have to post something negative

The car is a good find AND it is not portrayed as something it isnt. 

This is obvious to almost everyone 

You seem to be suggesting its only worth £3.5K which is clearly nonsense ( just in case thats the price JM ring me and I will buy it)


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Exactly as poster above.

Off topic but have you saw the prices of a standard 1600 cc ford focus lately ?

Will not bother with the RS version now.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

the gorgeous jurgen, is it for yourself? or for sale?


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Waoooo, how nice is that !

What'll the price be on that ? please PM ^^ !!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Like


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

RSVFOUR said:


> I think the point that is being made is that anytime anyone buys anything pre r31 you have to post something negative


"Negative" might well be your impression, but I usually try to make sure I add some relevant - and _accurate_ - data or opinion to a thread. Quite often I find myself correcting the mistakes of others, and if you think that's "negative", then that's up to you. 



RSVFOUR said:


> The car is a good find AND it is not portrayed as something it isnt.
> 
> This is obvious to almost everyone


I think a fair few people will be wondering _what_ it is exactly. The vast majority won't have a clue what's factory stock, and what's modified. At a guess, I should think there's probably lots of details that JM-Imports might not even be aware of too. That's the kind of thing that can happen when you buy a modified classic car, and it should be no surprise. The fact that we are essentially looking at an _advertisement_ should also be kept in mind... 

"A good find"? There are quite a few similar cars for sale at any one time on any day in Japan, and I could easily point them out to you at the specialist dealers and auctions. _Finding_ such a car is not the big deal. Actually _purchasing and importing one as a commercial proposition_ is though, and I take my hat off to JM-Imports for that. I hope it will find a loving home. _That_ will likely be a bigger challenge than finding it. 



RSVFOUR said:


> You seem to be suggesting its only worth £3.5K which is clearly nonsense ( just in case thats the price JM ring me and I will buy it)


Talk about missing the point. The car that's for sale in the UK at 3.5k is a good comparison on this topic _because it would take so much money and work to bring it up to the spec of the JM-Imports car._ I'm usually to be found telling people that it will cost them _more_ to get what they want, not _less_ ( especially if they've been 'advised' by their mates down the pub on the true value of "some old Datsun" ). Don't know what threads _you've_ been reading.

Yes, some might think that the 3.5k car is a bargain, and some might even think that's their level, and _for sure_ you'll find that some people will think that more than 16k is a lot for "some old Datsun", and there's a whole _world_ of discussion to be had between the two prices and on the subject in general. If you stopped to think about it for a minute you might start to realise that the 3.5k car points the way to the 16k car, as it would take the difference in value - and probably more - to turn the 3.5k car into something approaching the 16k car. Take a peek at daveW's C110 four door thread ( active today, with me telling somebody it'll cost more to bring up to the spec he wants than he's being told ) if you want an example.



Perhaps you'd prefer some more _"awesome"_ and _"I want one!"_ posts? In which case you won't have to wait long....


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

PS30-SB said:


> Perhaps interesting to contrast with a 1979 C210 240K GT coupe currently for sale in the UK:
> 
> Asking price seems to be around £3.5k mark.


i have searched everywhere, is this car still for sale ?


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> i have searched everywhere, is this car still for sale ?


You'll have to sign up to the 'Datsun Club UK' forum to see the ad I think:

Datsun Club UK forum - Home


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

These cars in Japan looking at data cost from 1.3 million yen up over.

Got to admit this one is rather nice.

Import cost alone will be more than that uk example.

PS30 - what do you think of this car ?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

RSVFOUR said:


> You seem to be suggesting its only worth £3.5K which is clearly nonsense ( just in case thats the price JM ring me and I will buy it)


thanks 

car is for sale and full details will be on website in due course.

i think he fine well knows its worth a lot lot more, the 3.5k will go towards import fees and registration alone.

this is a pretty special car and the price will rise and rise.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

anychance if some pics? i aint on FB and I aint registering on Datsun. No money to purchase either, just general curiosity 

On another note having watched top gears special the other night, didnt the little toyota look seriously special 
Im begining to have a thing for pre 80s jap sports/muscle cars


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

yup sure mate..

its very cool been looking for something like this for a while.

they either dont exist or cost a lot of cash.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Jm-Imports said:


> thanks
> 
> car is for sale and full details will be on website in due course.
> 
> ...



Very true 

Rather than say anything that could incite more "negatives" I will just say

Good job Jurgen for bringing in a nice old school skyline ( hopefully ps30 cant find anything wrong with that statement :chuckle: )


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

RSVFOUR said:


> Rather than say anything that could incite more "negatives".....


Or open your mouth only to put your foot in it?


----------



## MpR33 (Sep 13, 2012)

Very cool car, would love to have one myself.


----------



## Fedzilla (Apr 20, 2012)

Old School Cool...:smokin:


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Jurgen .... this is a very nice project by the looks of it. A bit of cleaning in the enginebay, a proper looking radio and a bit of fresh cow on the seats would make a huge difference on this car. I like it, a lot!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Swobber said:


> Jurgen .... this is a very nice project by the looks of it. A bit of cleaning in the enginebay, a proper looking radio and a bit of fresh cow on the seats would make a huge difference on this car. I like it, a lot!


thats excatly what its getting then hopefully a new home


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Jm-Imports said:


> ....car has the L28 engine with solex carbs.


That's actually an old 'Sanyo Sports Kit' setup: Triple 40PHH-S Mikunis on a Sanyo manifold. It predates the car by about ten years. These were usually designed and sold to be fitted on L20A engines, and are quite likely strangling the L28. You can't put big enough venturis in them for the L28 to breathe to its full potential.

I'm interested to hear about the specs of the rest of the car; What's the L28 been built up from ( N42 or F54 block? What head casting? What cam? ) and what's the diff / diff ratio? What front brake calipers? Lots of possibilities...

Also will be interested to know how you plan to UK-legalise the rear lights. Could be quite tricky, no?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for not forcing us to register on facebook to have a look.

Looks nice.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

PS30-SB said:


> That's actually an old 'Sanyo Sports Kit' setup: Triple 40PHH-S Mikunis on a Sanyo manifold. It predates the car by about ten years. These were usually designed and sold to be fitted on L20A engines, and are quite likely strangling the L28. You can't put big enough venturis in them for the L28 to breathe to its full potential.
> 
> I'm interested to hear about the specs of the rest of the car; What's the L28 been built up from ( N42 or F54 block? What head casting? What cam? ) and what's the diff / diff ratio? What front brake calipers? Lots of possibilities...
> 
> Also will be interested to know how you plan to UK-legalise the rear lights. Could be quite tricky, no?


no issues to legalise rear lights.

as for spec am afraid we only have what seller has informed me.

(will find out more on arrival).

if your interested your welcome to come and see and look at spec.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Jm-Imports said:


> no issues to legalise rear lights.


Do they have amber indicator sections then?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

PS30-SB said:


> Do they have amber indicator sections then?


yes its has amber indicators as per pics to rear and on front if you look..

of course we will need to issue a rear fog, but there is no issue there with the lights.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

its looks great Jurgen, i hope you take it to a few shows before you sell it


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> its looks great Jurgen, i hope you take it to a few shows before you sell it


am really looking forward to getting it and doing a few nice touches ;-)

am sure myself or new owner will bring it to shows (will certainly raise few eyebrows).. in a good way of course


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Jm-Imports said:


> yes its has amber indicators as per pics to rear and on front if you look..
> 
> of course we will need to issue a rear fog, but there is no issue there with the lights.


As far as I am aware, the UK market C210/211 got radically different rear lights to the Japanese market versions because the Japanese market rear lights were not EU compliant. That's why I asked.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

PS30-SB said:


> As far as I am aware, the UK market C210/211 got radically different rear lights to the Japanese market versions because the Japanese market rear lights were not EU compliant. That's why I asked.


if you get time please PM me full spec as you know these cars better than me.

so i can list correct stuff

thanks


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

The car has lots of modifications from factory stock, so it's hard to come up with a spec list ( just from photos! ) without knowing more about it. I can only identify what I can see....

It would have had an L20AE engine when it was new ( fuel injected two litre staright six ), but with the L28 transplant it would tend to indicate other mods to go with it, and that's why I asked about diff and brakes.

I have the factory parts manual on PDF and there were so many model variants, sub-variants and options that its a real headscratcher to wade through it all. It's well over 1000 pages long.

What's the actual _model prefix and suffix_ on the car? I'm a bit confused to be seeing what appears to be a sedan chassis prefix on a car with a 'Hard Top' body. Isn't this car actually a *K*HGC211 rather than an HGC211? 

As far as I can tell, a C211-series GT-E-X 'Hard Top' Coupe ( L20AE engine, FS5C71-B 5-speed, R180 diff ) should be a 'KHGC211XFE'.


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

i buy lots of uk classic car books, you rarely see anything classic jap to buy, let alone something as rare as this..i paid £1500 for a datsun 120y and that had a ford pinto butchered into it..i doubt the person who buys this will lose money..the knowledge that some of you guys have about these cars astounds me!!!!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

any ballpark figure on the price of this beast yet jurgen ?


----------



## KeithB (Aug 1, 2010)

Quality classic and great find. A lovely car to own, wish I could start a collection.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

PS30-SB said:


> The car has lots of modifications from factory stock, so it's hard to come up with a spec list ( just from photos! ) without knowing more about it. I can only identify what I can see....
> 
> It would have had an L20AE engine when it was new ( fuel injected two litre staright six ), but with the L28 transplant it would tend to indicate other mods to go with it, and that's why I asked about diff and brakes.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info, as far as am aware until i see the VIN tag, car is GT-E-X and comes also with a LA20T engine 2.0 turbo supplied with the sale.

according to the owner it drives superb with the LA28, he also owned the car for 27 years and was 2nd owner of the car.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

scoooby slayer said:


> any ballpark figure on the price of this beast yet jurgen ?


car is going up for £16500 otr, with a 50% deposit the car will be offered at a slight reduced rate.

i have been looking for one for a while and had to buy this one.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

bobdawelder said:


> i buy lots of uk classic car books, you rarely see anything classic jap to buy, let alone something as rare as this..i paid £1500 for a datsun 120y and that had a ford pinto butchered into it..i doubt the person who buys this will lose money..the knowledge that some of you guys have about these cars astounds me!!!!


thats right we recently sold a MINT DR30 skyline to customer in UK and now cant find any top ones in japan for decent money (just getting to expensive)..

same as this car, price will just go up..


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Christ you lot are [email protected]@@@@g crazy.
PS30-SB Knows his stuff !
Anyone fancy a mark 2 escort same age same money ???? Thought Not !!!!!!
There will be 35;s going for that shortly :flame:
Japans economy Crashed,then a sunami followed by chernobyl of the eastern variety.
But being Japanese they wont admit it.
The best buy nissan ever made was the R32 !
Buy one if you can !!!!!!
Before they are all gone,oops to late !

Be realistic in your wishes and you wont buy a Pup / or Nightmare !
Or Wear rose tinted spectacles and Buy, Buy,buy,Bye bank balance !
thats all folks !
cokey


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Jm-Imports said:


> ...as far as am aware until i see the VIN tag, car is GT-E-X and comes also with a LA20T engine 2.0 turbo supplied with the sale.


That'll most likely be an L20AET engine. There wasn't an 'LA20T' type designation.

As I mentioned earlier, I believe the C211 'GT-E-X' model was 'KHGC211XFE' in the 'Hard Top' body configuration. If the car was originally fitted with a turbo from the factory, the original engine would have been an L20AET and the build code would have been 'KHGC211XFT'.

However, in the above photos I can only see an 'HGC211' chassis prefix on the car. That confuses me, because 'HGC211' indicates a four-door _Sedan_ body. If it was me, I'd want to get to the bottom of that before importing it....

At this point it would be very helpful to see a couple of good close-up shots of the chassis number engraved on the firewall and the engine bay VIN tags. 



Jm-Imports said:


> according to the owner it drives superb with the LA28.....


Engine currently fitted is an L28. There wasn't an 'LA28' type designation.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

spoke to japan he said this

(car is EHGC-211 2 door coupe)

but will have copy of dereg next week


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Jm-Imports said:


> spoke to japan he said this
> 
> (car is EHGC-211 2 door coupe)


That's not the _full_ code though. Doesn't tell is what exact model it was when it left the factory.

Perhaps the de-reg paperwork will tell more, but it should all be on the VIN tags in the engine bay anyway.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

well these old skylines coming up for sale has got me reading up and looking around.
look at this beauty is aus

1972 Nissan Skyline Hakosuka 2000GT Red M Coupe | eBay

pricey but very nice


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Jm-Imports said:


> thats right we recently sold a MINT DR30 skyline to customer in UK and now cant find any top ones in japan for decent money (just getting to expensive)..
> 
> same as this car, price will just go up..


I've been on a casual lookout for a good DR30 for over a year now, with a view to buying one for stock, but the interiors are usually tatty, body rusty, etc. so I haven't bought one, but you're right Jurgen, if nice - these cars aren't cheap...
And if not nice, then they're not worth buying IMHO. 
If these cars are going up, imagine what 32's, etc. will do into the future.
...That is - assuming we still have petrol & money to run them with then!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> I've been on a casual lookout for a good DR30 for over a year now, with a view to buying one for stock, but the interiors are usually tatty, body rusty, etc. so I haven't bought one, but you're right Jurgen, if nice - these cars aren't cheap...
> And if not nice, then they're not worth buying IMHO.
> If these cars are going up, imagine what 32's, etc. will do into the future.
> ...That is - assuming we still have petrol & money to run them with then!


tbh the DR30 we got was mint on the outside but we had to do the common timing chain tensioner.

so turned out to be massive job but still managed to get a little profit in it.

R32 are very pricey we tend to supply very little of these maybe 3-5 units a year.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

are those carbs weber 40s or 45s ?


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

scoooby slayer said:


> are those carbs weber 40s or 45s ?


Neither.

From post #34:



PS30-SB said:


> That's actually an old 'Sanyo Sports Kit' setup: Triple 40PHH-S Mikunis on a Sanyo manifold. It predates the car by about ten years. These were usually designed and sold to be fitted on L20A engines, and are quite likely strangling the L28. You can't put big enough venturis in them for the L28 to breathe to its full potential.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

its at the port ready to sail


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I think I'm in love :chuckle:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

me too


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Cool Skyline! Love the "boxy" look


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

looks real nice, looking at these pics makes me want to paint mine white now ....


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

You should of just bought this mate from Jurgen ?.

Yours looks nice but no disrespect looks nothing like this one.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

stehub said:


> You should of just bought this mate from Jurgen ?.
> 
> Yours looks nice but no disrespect looks nothing like this one.



lol mine hasnt even cost £3k yet so its hardly surprising is it, £3k is quite abit different to £16500 ! 
not that ive compared anything but the chassis is identical and i like it in white so i might paint it white, i shall see how i feel once my arch extensions, chin spoiler and boot spoiler are fitted painted black.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

scoooby slayer said:


> lol mine hasnt even cost £3k yet so its hardly surprising is it, £3k is quite abit different to £16500 !
> not that ive compared anything but the chassis is identical and i like it in white so i might paint it white, i shall see how i feel once my arch extensions, chin spoiler and boot spoiler are fitted painted black.


I hear what your saying but by the time you fit proper interior and dash, engine, box, wheels, repaint etc etc .

Your budget will be near double figures or more.

The thing is that this one will go up in value and yours most likely not.

But it's fun doing projects and am not having a go but merely looking at it logically.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

But, Jurgen IT¨s Mine !!!!

Stee


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Call me next week as I away on business at the mo

Steve


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

stehub said:


> I hear what your saying but by the time you fit proper interior and dash, engine, box, wheels, repaint etc etc .
> 
> Your budget will be near double figures or more.
> 
> ...


why do i need engine and box ? lol come to think of it i dont really need anything youve mentioned above i have a 1 owner from new verified mileage uk car to simply add the exterior parts the same thats been added on the white one, im having a c10 boot spoiler aswell. 
why will this increase in value over the years because its genuine ? it isnt genuine at all, it should have a 2.0 in it, the interior does not match etc
logically id far rather have my car as it wont command anywhere near as much of a premium when its sold as it wont cost anywhere near as much, if i wanted this car i would of bought it already !
if you want to discuss this any further pm me or continue it in my cars thread as this is jurgens thread not mine or yours.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

love it


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Steve said:


> Call me next week as I away on business at the mo
> 
> Steve


ok steve will hold for a UK member as got chap in france interested also..

cheers.


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

That is B..E..A.. UTIFUL


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

looks like steve in UK is buying it and will be nice if it stays in this country,.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

will have some more pics soon..

just waiting to register the car..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

so it didn't go to France Jurgen ?

I said to give me a call when it was in the UK


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Steve said:


> so it didn't go to France Jurgen ?
> 
> I said to give me a call when it was in the UK


we took small deposit from guy in germany but still waiting for final funds..

am going to register this week and give him 1 more week.

the other c211 i showed you has been sold and paid for.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

steve car is going to be ready in 1 weeks time it looks like guy from overseas not serious mate...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Give me a shout tomorrow about midday


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

such a beauty


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

PS30-SB said:


> That's actually an old 'Sanyo Sports Kit' setup: Triple 40PHH-S Mikunis on a Sanyo manifold. It predates the car by about ten years. These were usually designed and sold to be fitted on L20A engines, and are quite likely strangling the L28. You can't put big enough venturis in them for the L28 to breathe to its full potential.
> 
> I'm interested to hear about the specs of the rest of the car; What's the L28 been built up from ( N42 or F54 block? What head casting? What cam? ) and what's the diff / diff ratio? What front brake calipers? Lots of possibilities...
> 
> Also will be interested to know how you plan to UK-legalise the rear lights. Could be quite tricky, no?


solex carbs (i have some pics for you) :thumbsup:


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Jm-Imports said:


> solex carbs (i have some pics for you) :thumbsup:


No, they are Mikunis PHHs.

Mikuni Kogyo licensed the basic design from Solex ( hence the 'SOLEX' logo on the casting ), and made their own improvements. You'll find that very few Solex parts will fit them. They need Mikuni-specific parts. Trust me.


----------

